# General > Genealogy >  Is my logic/wishful thinking up the creek?

## Oddquine

I have a Donald Mowat in my family tree(brother of my 3xggfather) born 1808.

I have found his death in Castletown on 9/9/1858, informant his son John.....with occupation Flag Quarrier...........married...........but no details, and  buried in Canisbay.

I have also a birth certificate for a David Donald Mowat,  born 8/9/1858, and with his father Donald Mowat, Flag Quarrier, marked as deceased on registration on the 27/9/1858 (mother Janet Swanson) and informant Jane Mowat, sister. 

I also have from FreeCen, a note of the 1851 census which has  as below

Castletown N. Side Of St.


 MOWAT         Donald         Head         M         M         40         Labourer          Caithness - Canisbay          Beginning at Sibmister Road     
 MOWAT         Janet         Wife         M         F         26         Labourer's Wife          Caithness - Olrig          Beginning at Sibmister Road     
 MOWAT         David         Son         U         M         15         Labourer's Son          Caithness - Wick          Beginning at Sibmister Road     
 MOWAT         Jane         Dau         U         F         11         Scholar          Caithness - Canisbay          Beginning at Sibmister Road     
 MOWAT         Donald         Son         U         M         6         Scholar          Caithness - Olrig          Beginning at Sibmister Road     
 MOWAT         Elisabeth         Dau         U         F         8         Scholar          Caithness - Olrig          Beginning at Sibmister Road

No John, and given that David and Jane were not born in Olrig........and the wife's age makes it unlikely that she is the parent of David and an older John..I was wondering if Donald was on his second marriage.

No sign of marriage to Janet Swanson in IGI.

My Mowats are intertwined with Falconers of Canisbay..........and in the 1841 census I have found

 Castletown

          Surname         First name(s)         Sex         Age         Occupation         Where Born         Remarks     
          MOWAT         Donald         M         30         Labourer          Caithness               
          MOWAT         Isabella         F         30                   Caithness               
          MOWAT         William         M         7                   Caithness               
          MOWAT         David         M         5                   Caithness               
          MOWAT         Jane         F         1                   Caithness               
          MOWAT         William         M         20         Shoemaker          Caithness               
          REID         Alexander         M         15         Apprentice Shoemaker          Caithness               
          REID         Robert         M         20         Labourer          Caithness               
          REID         John         M         20         Labourer          Caithness

Now, coincidentally, there is a marriage to Isabella(Bell) Falconer in the IGI.

The David and Jane's ages match those on the 1851 census. 

The Reids could very easily be the sons of Isabella Falconer and John Reid....and the John Mowat aged 9 and 19 in the 1841 and 1851 censuses at the home of John Falconer could easily be the missing John Mowat.......and the Isabella could easily be the sister of Robert Falconer married to Helen Mowat. 

The William Mowat could easily be the son of Donald Mowat's brother William.

OK.....so shoot me down in flames!  ::

----------


## Oddquine

Aw, c'mon.............can nobody agree with me as to the above so I can get it up on my site?

----------


## Tricia

> Aw, c'mon.............can nobody agree with me as to the above so I can get it up on my site?


Agree
do you have census 1861 1871 etc

Jane b 1839 Canisbay to Donald Mowat & Bell Falkner(m1828 Canisbay)
John b 1831 Canisbay to Donald Mowat Bell Falkner

John - 1851 census  a nephew with John & Catherine Falconer
marries Elizabeth Grant 1854 
1861 South Side Of Street In East Castle Dion District No 7  - a stone cutter 2 children
1871 1881 still in Olrig.


1850 Donald Mowat m Janet Swanson.
This being the case the children with Janet/Donald in 1851 census could not be hers.
1861 census Janet a widow with 4 children William 4 David 3 Henrietta 8 Ann 5
North Side Of Street In East Castletion District No 7 .  
However the William b1834 & David 1836 to Isabella must be deceased by 1861???? If same Donald Mowat m x 2  they named 2 further children same.????

Tricia

----------


## Tricia

Oddquine:
Do you have Sutherland Falconer b c 1844 or Alex b 1841 - they end up in Wick
sons in family in 1851 in Latheron: 
Name: Geo Falconer
Age: 55
Estimated Birth Year: abt 1796
Relationship: Head
Spouse's Name: Johan (Simpson) b Reay
Gender: Male
Where born: Latheron, Caithness
Parish Number: 38
Civil Parish: Latheron
County: Caithness
Address: Balnabruich
Occupation: Pauper (formerly cattle dealer)
Household Members: Name Age
Sutterland Falconer 7
Alexr Falconer 10     
Geo Falconer 55
Geo Falconer 14
Janet Falconer 16
Johan Falconer 45
Laing Falconer 18
Margt Falconer 1
Mary Falconer 66
Robert Falconer 12

----------


## Oddquine

> Oddquine:
> Do you have Sutherland Falconer b c 1844 or Alex b 1841 - they end up in Wick
> sons in family in 1851 in Latheron: 
> Name: Geo Falconer
> Age: 55
> Estimated Birth Year: abt 1796
> Relationship: Head
> Spouse's Name: Johan (Simpson) b Reay
> Gender: Male
> ...


The Falconers my Mowats were involved with were the offspring of Robert Falconer and Isabella Allan and I can't find a marriage anywhere.  I've not seen any of those names yet though. Sorry!

I did have a look for the David and William in later censuses but couldn't find them.

----------


## Tricia

FAO Oddquine

Have you got an Isabel (Bell ) Falconer who married JOhn AUld 1830 Canisbay?
Tricia

----------


## Oddquine

So far, I have only info about two Isabel Falconers married around 1830....one married John Reid  in 1812, daughter of Robert and Isabella Allan, one married Donald Mowat in 1828.daughter of Donald Falconer and Elizabeth Cormack.

Sorry again.

----------


## alanmo37

my gr.gr.gr.grandfather was donald mowat b.1782 in canisbay married catherine matheson b.1787     they had son james mowat b.1814 canisbay, he married mary sutherland b.1816  they had 11 children, neil b.1854 married margaret angus b.1854  they had 10 children, james b.1887 (my grandfather) married alice forbes b.1887
can anybody connect on to this family? 
my name is alan forbes mowat, i live in inverness

----------


## Mamie_2

I can sort of connect to this family or at least I know quite a bit about them.

Catherine Matheson is the d/o William Matheson and Margaret Simson and was the 11 of 12 children, She died Jan 28 1869
sister Elspet 1770 married George Manson
brother William 1779 married Elizabeth Forsyth
children in order
Margaret 1767
John 1769
Elspet 1770
Matthew 1771
Katherine 1774
Jean 1776
James 1777
William 1779
Isobel 1782
Janet 1785
Catherine 1787
Robert 1788

Donald Mowat is the s/o James Mowat and Janet Cormack
siblings
Elizabeth 1783
Katherine 1785
Katherine 1786
Helen 1790
Janet 1792
Margaret 1795

Mamie

----------


## momotion

> my gr.gr.gr.grandfather was donald mowat b.1782 in canisbay married catherine matheson b.1787 they had son james mowat b.1814 canisbay, he married mary sutherland b.1816 they had 11 children, neil b.1854 married margaret angus b.1854 they had 10 children, james b.1887 (my grandfather) married alice forbes b.1887
> can anybody connect on to this family? 
> my name is alan forbes mowat, i live in inverness


I connect to this family.   :Smile:   Donald Mowat and Catherine Matheson are my 3rd g-grandparents; their son George Mowat, born West Mey, Canisbay, married Jane/Jean Sutherland 1845 in Castletown, Olrig, my 2nd g-grandparents.  Contact me at momotion2000@hotmail.com and we can share information, Alan.

Marilyn Mowat
Mission, British Columbia,
Canada

----------


## momotion

> I have a Donald Mowat in my family tree(brother of my 3xggfather) born 1808.
> 
> I have found his death in Castletown on 9/9/1858, informant his son John.....with occupation Flag Quarrier...........married...........but no details, and buried in Canisbay.
> 
> I have also a birth certificate for a David Donald Mowat, born 8/9/1858, and with his father Donald Mowat, Flag Quarrier, marked as deceased on registration on the 27/9/1858 (mother Janet Swanson) and informant Jane Mowat, sister. 
> 
> I also have from FreeCen, a note of the 1851 census which has as below
> 
> Castletown N. Side Of St.
> ...


My gg-grandfather is George Mowat, born 1822 in West Mey, Canisbay.  He appears on the 1841 Census in Castleton on Page 3, name 6, as a Shoemaker, age 15 (remember the ages are rounded up for up to 5 years in 1841).  He is staying with a McKay family it appears.  He had a brother William who was born in 1817.

The William Mowat you refer to above, Oddquine, I had thought might be the brother of my George Mowat, given the age as shown and a similar trade.  Also, witnesses to the marriage of my George Mowat to Jane/Jean Sutherland in 1845 were Donald and William Mowat.  George's father was Donald.  He did not, however, have a brother Donald.  The Donald appearing on this Census I feel may be the Donald that witnessed the marriage, as it did take place in Thurso - quite a distance to travel from West Mey for father Donald.....  

You may contact me direct at momotion2000@hotmail.com if you wish.

Marilyn Mowat
Mission, British Columbia
Canada

----------

